# Breeding mini lops



## Nicola Cole (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi I'm planning on breeding mini lops. Only very small with a blue self buck and 2 bew females they will be treated as pets and kept forever but was planning to let them both have a couple of litters each and see how things go from there. I'm a retired registered Bengal breeder. But I have no idea about rabbits as of yet so I'm joining this forum to find as much help and information as possible. Does any one have any idea on colour genetics and patterns that I will achieve with these rabbits. Or what they can produce. Is there any colours I should avoid using a blue self buck. Thankyou all in advance for your time.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

I wouldn't advise breeding for at least a couple of years if you haven't done research. Before breeding you must know everything there is to know, and more, and if possible have an experienced mentor guide you and help you. A lot of people recommend owning rabbits for quite some time before breeding, so you become an expert in their care.

It took me four years of research before I finally decided to breed Guinea Pigs, with a mentor and years and years of previous experience with Guinea Pigs. I've now retired from breeding after only a year, even after all that time planning and researching. It takes a LOT of work, and it's emotionally and physically draining..
When you lose babies, it's extremely difficult, and with rabbits unfortunately it's quite common to lose babies. And subject to popular belief, you do not earn any money from breeding whatsoever if you do it ethically and right, you get less back then what you spend caring for the parents and babies.

I don't see myself breeding again in the future, there were plenty of amazing experiences, but lot's of hard stuff to deal with too. 
My Boys are due to be neutered soon to pair up with a girl each and My auntie is taking on a few of my retired girls as pets as she's been researching Guinea Pigs and wanting to give some a home for quite some time now. 

Rabbits also need a ton of space, 60 sq.feet per pair or single rabbit is the minimum most people recommend. 

If you do decide to breed, please please please research and find out everything about genetics, breeding, colours, rabbit pregnancy, rabbit birth, care of the kits and how to find good caring homes for all the babies. There's a lot that goes into breeding, a lot more than people expect.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Breeding rabbits is more than just colour genetics. If you're only breeding for pets, don't. Just don't. There are tens of thousands of rabbits without homes in rescues, and thousands more for sale on freelistings. If you want more rabbits, adopt some.

If you really want to breed, you need to buy show quality animals with a family history going back several generations and excellent conformation and genetics - way more than colour. Mini Lops are the Pugs of the rabbit world with a host of head-shape related health issues. Then you breed with the sole purpose of breeding OUT health problems like malocclusion, proneness to ear abscesses and ear infections, sight issues etc, before you get to colour types.

Both Mini Lops and Netherland Dwarves have a similar flattened face issue.


----------



## Nicola Cole (Sep 26, 2018)

With breeding Bengals I totally understand the heartache and the costs involved. I didn't breed them for long as I don't rehome my breeders so obviously there's only so many u can keep. Of course I intend to breed for type and health. And I have had rabbits pretty much my whole life. The 2 girls I have are from a breeder with paler work showing their parents ect. And the boy (I'm collecting tomorrow) is actually already a stud with paper work. I thought he would be my best option as he's obviously been chosen previously for his type. I do intend to breed for pets. But quality healthy pets. And that's why I've joined this site to gather as much information as possible before going forward. Nothing is set in stone. I'm intending to keep these 3 bunnies regardless of breeding from them.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Do read up on peanuts - a runt condition which is fatal that's born to those rabbits with the dwarf gene, including Mini Lops. This is why genetics are even more important for the smaller breeds. And there can be a lot of complications with breeding rabbits, including mothers dying and leaving orphaned litters. The buck must of course not be larger than the doe to avoid kits being too large for her. Make sure you have an excellent bunny-savvy vet on hand in case there's any emergencies. I saw an awful case on an FB group the other day of someone who tried to breed their two Rexes but they fought instead and it looks like the doe might have a broken leg - which means they're likely to cull her


----------



## Nicola Cole (Sep 26, 2018)

bunnygeek said:


> Do read up on peanuts - a runt condition which is fatal that's born to those rabbits with the dwarf gene, including Mini Lops. This is why genetics are even more important for the smaller breeds. And there can be a lot of complications with breeding rabbits, including mothers dying and leaving orphaned litters. The buck must of course not be larger than the doe to avoid kits being too large for her. Make sure you have an excellent bunny-savvy vet on hand in case there's any emergencies. I saw an awful case on an FB group the other day of someone who tried to breed their two Rexes but they fought instead and it looks like the doe might have a broken leg - which means they're likely to cull her


----------

